# Travelling with Irish Ferries



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi
We are due to take a swift ferry to Dublin at the start of October when I will be 35 weeks, back at 36.  I was looking at the FAQ section of the website today in respect to travelling with pets (for our next trip) and noticed a section on Pregnant Women and it states the following:

For safety reasons the following travel restrictions apply to pregnant women: 
Up to 28 weeks - No restrictions 
28 to 31 weeks - Doctors certificate needed confirming that Mother-to be is fit to travel 
32 weeks and over -Travel not allowed. 
Please note it is the responsibility of all pregnant women to advise Irish Ferries of their condition and to adhere to these restrictions. 

EEK!  It didn't cross my mind that there would be restrictions on the ferry and our booking and travel plans are made.  

Has anyone any experience of this or more to the point travelled past the 32weeks without being stopped (if last time is anything to go by, I could rival a baby whale by then)?
Thanks!
DJ x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun,I've no experience of this but didn't want to read and run,its a bit strange that they don't allow travel :/ I could understand if it was plane but not boat!!have u tried ringin them and askin them is there any exceptions in regards to travel at 35wks ie allowed to under special circumstances??where r u travellin from? Xx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Jen.  Yes, we contacted them by email on Friday night, and they responded on Saturday to say it was their policy - no exceptions made, even if I had a fit to travel cert from the GP, and offered us a full refund on our tickets.  So we contacted Stena Line, and checked their policy - they don't have any restrictions on pregnant women travelling, and the customer service rep was a bit bemused hearing that a passenger ferry had a policy - couldn't work out why at all.  

Anyho, we're now booked from Holyhead to Dublin with Stena Line, so panic has been averted and we're all good to go  

DJ x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww thank goodness u got a refund,they couldve been awkward and not given u one!!yea its def a bit strange that they have that restriction,thankfully u spotted this otherwise it would have been a disaster!!xx


----------

